# Important facts on nutrition and skin conditions



## micheal78 (Apr 5, 2014)

Today people are concerned not only with  their general health issue, but the health of their skin as well. Getting the best nutrition is essential for healthy skin. One must know *facts on nutrition and skin conditions* to prevent future problems.


----------



## atmos (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice Tips and it is very true and agreed that to stay fit and healthy certain tips has to be followed..


----------



## sneedham (Apr 8, 2014)

Good read...


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

that's great info


----------



## micheal78 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for appreciating guys ....


----------

